# I need pictures to feature!



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! 

As some of you may know, Ive begun a betta blog/information website. Woohoo!

I need some pictures to add to the headers, add as examples, and fill out a future gallery.

If you have photos that are of very nice quality, I would LOVE to feature them. I will credit you with your name or user name, if you wish.

I need pictures that are:
Of any sex
Of any finnage
Of any color (ESPECIALLY!!) interesting/rare colors
Of all ages
Of diseases ( :c ...) especially the rarer ones.

I need high quality images, so please no pictures:
That are blurry
Hard to see
Have a flash that is disruptive
Are grainy
Are low quality


I would love love love to fill up the site with pretty piccers, and heh, this is a great place for it ;D

You can post them here *but*....

PLEASE ONLY POST MAX OF THREE PICTURES!

If you have more to show me, please post the link to your Bettafish.com gallery, photobucket (etc) account, or just the links to the images.

I dont want too too many pictures, so post what your best are and leave the rest in a link!

I will happily credit all images, so either leave your name, say you want your user name, or PM me if I tell you Im using them with it  I will probably have a thank you page or have it listed if I can in the gallery.

This is the site:

http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/

Thankies D


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h137/luckyhero10/New%20Betta%20Fish%202011/100_8215.jpg?t=1304743917
Is that picture okay? There is a larger version if you like it.

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h137/luckyhero10/New Betta Fish 2011/100_8219.jpg?t=1304743971
This one I like much better, however the face is a bit blurry, but distinguishable 

If you do decide to use one of my photos, then you can just use the username Bettafish15. You might not like my photos, but I figured what the heck, they are decent quality but not $1,000 camera quality


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

View attachment 28115
I don't know if these will be usable or not.

View attachment 28116


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The last one is too blurry, darn it. lol


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

these are 3 of my best the first one is Mister incredible he has a badly torn tail
the 2nd one is a female recovering from having the crap beat out of her
the 3rd one is Rainbow my rescue fish he was about to be flushed when i saved him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Trying again. 
View attachment 28123


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Still a little blurry.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its ok DQ, Id like to use one.

Yoshe, DQ and beetafish 15, what would you like your credit to be to? Your name or username? If you prefer, I can Use Ms./Mr. XXX or you can PM me if you want 

Thanks, btw- Im excited to see these :3 <3


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Its ok DQ, Id like to use one.
> 
> Yoshe, DQ and beetafish 15, what would you like your credit to be to? Your name or username? If you prefer, I can Use Ms./Mr. XXX or you can PM me if you want
> 
> Thanks, btw- Im excited to see these :3 <3


I'd like my credit to be as Sarah Dakota-Rose Roth then maybe in brackets, since you list this site, "bettafish15" if you can.  If you cant include my username along with my real name, that's fine, just use my real name in that case


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Okies! I might do both. I cant post a caption under the picture when in the gallery, boo :c Ill have a sub-page of thank yous DD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Will these be okay?




























These are the best I have of the little dude.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

um you can do Rachael-(Yoshesmom) or w/e


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Will these be okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Id like to use this one! What name do you want on there?



YoshesMom said:


> um you can do Rachael-(Yoshesmom) or w/e


Okay, sounds good.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

which of my three did you pick?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

The female, I really liked that one  I have lots of male pics,but females arent as frequent.

These so far:
http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/photos.html


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can just use my username. That will be fine.  Your photo gallery looks great!!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

oh her is lilly btw


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Here are some, choose what you like. As far as credit, my SN will do. 
Marcos: Double Tail Halfmoon Plakat.

























My previous betta, Solace (R.I.P) Crowntail Female.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know if you can use these or not. 
View attachment 28125


View attachment 28126


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright, will do! Thank you very much, all of you.

I will use your usernames.

I wish I could caption them :C I might be able to fandangle a way to.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Awww I love the little ct female


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

YOU CAN USE ROBERT    He has cute "ears", I think. He's an asymmetrical HMPK, salamander coloration.


















His spread when I first got him:








I'll get an update of his spread now that it's gone up to almost over 180.

And then there's Friedrich. :> He's a generic turquoise VT, he has an album. I have photos of him when he was about to pass away from what I think was constipation/intestinal blockage if that would be useful to you.  I just haven't posted them here because they make me sad. xD;

I actually have a huge photo database of bettas saved on my computer including various deformities and all tail types, but they aren't my fish... :<


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That might be hard for me...I dont wanna use what isnt mine and what I can give credit to D; (unless I have to)

But thankies.

And Ill def use Wobbert, duh.  Is he purple or blue?! I can never figure this guy out.

What name do you want to use?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Both.  

He's shiny. It depends on the light he's in. He can be blue, green, or purple. That's why I just call him 'salamander'. 

Yeah, I wasn't intending to give those photos out. xD Seeing as I technically don't have permission. I just use them for my own overly obsessive reference. 

I don't know, call me whatever you want. 

[edit] Tried to get flare pics, failed horribly. :l


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Feel free to crop this one a bit:
Spot








Twitch








Thaddeus









and here is a link to my photobucket. X3 It is just fish and frog pics, no worries. lol!!
http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee368/Megan_Buchanan_Gizmo/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ20


Also, if you use my photos, my screen name is a good credit. :3 Thanks!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Very welcome!! Let me know where you use them! I will totally bookmark it. :3


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

I have 2 nice ones of Leroy, and the last one isn't great quality but can see the fin rot he developed while out of my care.










another nice one:










and one of him with fin rot and very thin:










Use these if you'd like. Looking forward to seeing your site with all the great photos! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1905&pictureid=14123

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1217&pictureid=14170

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1905&pictureid=14269

Would any of these work for you?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Spiri, my plakat- before and after- feel free to crop out un-need bits.



















Cortez, melano delta-










Hattie, blue copper female HM-


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Once I have them loaded, I'll be posting a picture of Tux, kaimar, and an example of really bad pineconing/fins issues.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

When I get home from work I can make a before and after pic of my white betta. When I bought him he was all white at the petstore then he got red and blue steaks in his fins cause he was happy! And pictures of him chillin in his cave. It can show how bettas like to hide


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Sir Crispin, halfmoon marble, from his baby days through now!

3 months










4-4.5 months










6-6.5 months


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*Pictures*

Here are some of mine. 

I could change sizes if needed.​


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is my Betta Gallery (there are pictures by the breeders in there, they are labelled, I don't think they can be used but the others can) and my Fish gallery on DeviantArt. There are a number of fin, gender, and color examples. I only upload good pictures, so the majority are nice and crisp. If you want a new pic of any of the fish in particular just let me know, I have thousands of them... It would be best if credit could be given to www.DarkMoon17.DeviantArt.com on the picture, but if not DarkMoon17 works too. 
Betta Gallery: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2016
Betta Spawns Gallery (includes pics of baby bettas): http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2075
http://darkmoon17.deviantart.com/gallery/1663826


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

here's a tailbiting album of Sven, if you wanted some of them. first couple are before shots, next couple were when he first started, and rest are from today








Robin, whose fins just don't want to seem to heal from when he was shipped to me, but I love his coloring so much








new unnamed little girly, hard to get pics of her cause she's so tiny, but I love her little face


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Id like to use this one! What name do you want on there?


Sorry for the late reply. My first name in RL is Dakota so I'd like that please.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> Both.
> 
> He's shiny. It depends on the light he's in. He can be blue, green, or purple. That's why I just call him 'salamander'.
> 
> ...


Its ok! I like pictures of plakats. I might try to do a female/male pk comparison topic XD



Gizmothefreaky said:


> Very welcome!! Let me know where you use them! I will totally bookmark it. :3


Theyre going to be here eventually 
http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/photos.html



LeroyTheBetta said:


> I have 2 nice ones of Leroy, and the last one isn't great quality but can see the fin rot he developed while out of my care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will put one up. Ill keep the unhealthy one for my disease references. 



BlueHaven said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1905&pictureid=14123
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1217&pictureid=14170
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you! I might use the HM in a header, it fits the "feel" of some of the other headers! (I rotate headers, so it might not be just yet!) 


To all of you, what names would you like me to use to credit? Please post this in a visitor message


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Spiri, my plakat- before and after- feel free to crop out un-need bits.
> 
> Cortez, melano delta-
> 
> ...


Thank you! I love ones like this that show detail.



JKfish said:


> Once I have them loaded, I'll be posting a picture of Tux, kaimar, and an example of really bad pineconing/fins issues.


I would love them, Tux is very handsome. The disease ones will be very helpful for that topic's reference.



n3wport said:


> When I get home from work I can make a before and after pic of my white betta. When I bought him he was all white at the petstore then he got red and blue steaks in his fins cause he was happy! And pictures of him chillin in his cave. It can show how bettas like to hide


Thank you! Marbling is great!



GienahClarette said:


> Here are some pictures of Sir Crispin, halfmoon marble, from his baby days through now!


B'awwwww! This is very cute. I might put an "age" on his pictures to show his progression, as I cant caption currently. Boo :c

To all of you, what names would you like me to use to credit? Please post this in a visitor message


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

AFishTale said:


> Here are some of mine.
> 
> I could change sizes if needed.​


Its ok! It auto sizes or just rejects them. Oy yoy ^^; <3



DarkMoon17 said:


> Here is my Betta Gallery (there are pictures by the breeders in there, they are labelled, I don't think they can be used but the others can) and my Fish gallery on DeviantArt. There are a number of fin, gender, and color examples. I only upload good pictures, so the majority are nice and crisp. If you want a new pic of any of the fish in particular just let me know, I have thousands of them... It would be best if credit could be given to www.DarkMoon17.DeviantArt.com on the picture, but if not DarkMoon17 works too.
> Betta Gallery: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2016
> Betta Spawns Gallery (includes pics of baby bettas): http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2075
> http://darkmoon17.deviantart.com/gallery/1663826


Ill try to write your name as a link to the gallery  Thank you!



Tisia said:


> here's a tailbiting album of Sven, if you wanted some of them. first couple are before shots, next couple were when he first started, and rest are from today


Thank you! This is helpful!



Arashi Takamine said:


> Sorry for the late reply. My first name in RL is Dakota so I'd like that please.


Will do! 

To all of you, what names would you like me to use to credit? Please post this in a visitor message 
(I know some have already said, but lol gotta ask!)


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is Figment...


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm really proud of this picture of Lulu :3 Would it be of use?










And of mah boys...

















I'm going to start taking good pictures with my camera soon now that I know how to use it properly. If you'd care for more, let me know.  I'd be ecstatic to help!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Yay!
What is a visitor message?
o_o


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

This is Ganymede, a juvenile marble doubletail:



















I also have some tailbiter pictures; this is one of Arcturus, my copper dragon HM, when he first started biting:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

PitGurl said:


> Here is Figment...


fjhsdklfhaksjfhsd Figment!  <3 Thank you.



Burd said:


> I'm really proud of this picture of Lulu :3 Would it be of use?
> 
> I'm going to start taking good pictures with my camera soon now that I know how to use it properly. If you'd care for more, let me know.  I'd be ecstatic to help!


Yes it would, thank you! I might need more soon, right now Im trying to keep up with uploading and credit, so Ill probably come around in a bit asking once things die down x__x



BlueHaven said:


> Yay!
> What is a visitor message?
> o_o


XD Silly. Its when you go to a user's profile page (click their name) and leave a message there. So, go to mine, post what you need, then Ill read it (and probably reply), and if you want to reply again to me, make sure it is back on **my page, because I wont be alerted unless its on mine 



LolaQuigs said:


> This is Ganymede, a juvenile marble doubletail:
> 
> I also have some tailbiter pictures; this is one of Arcturus, my copper dragon HM, when he first started biting:


Thank you  I do so love Ganymede, handsome little thing <3


can you guess whats coming?
To all of you, what names would you like me to use to credit? Please post this in a visitor message 

http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/photos.html


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Mr. Mustache showing off his beard


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hah, he's cute! I like it, thank you.

Which name do you want for credit? please post as a visitor message!


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh and I almost forgot some Tail biting pictures embarrassing but if you could use them great

http://i56.tinypic.com/swfkb4.jpg


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Baby K is fine.

and post as a visitor message on your site?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

On my visitor page on THIS site, but you answered so nvm!  Thank you!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you need tank pictures for set-up?

Here's my females 2.5 gallon. 2 fake plants and some substrate basically. The whole thing literally cost me ehh $2-thermometer $3-fake plant $2-substrate $1-rock cave. Got tank for free and the other plant for free. Cheapest set up EVER!!

View attachment 28157


Here was the Kritter Keeper set up. 2 gallons. That way people can see what they can do with them and that it really CAN look nice. Same everything except anacharis at the top and in the corner is the filter.

View attachment 28160


And would you like my avatar picture? She's a crowntail female. And I just got a HMPK from PetCo I'll post soon!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have some a good one of Dobby I think he has a pretty "rare" color since I have never seen a fish like him. And probably my best picture I have ever taken of Diego since he is so hard to get any excitment out of he never puffs up lol.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

anytime thanks for using him


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's Volker being rather cute. idk if you photoshop yourself or not, so I've left it untouched....


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

mah fishy tamaki. hes a blue/yellow(orange?) butterfly marble delta crowntail... and hes got some of his tail missing due to a fight with his "other half", on the other side of his divided 10 gal. its healing nicely though, no worries. 
you can use my username if you do use these pics~!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Pewpewpew, I visited your website and it looks great!  
Here are a few pictures of Tinsel.. I hope you find them useful. When I get a good picture of Scarlet, I'll be sure to post!


View attachment 28173

View attachment 28174


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey I'm sorry to say that you shouldn't promote your website/s because the admin would not be very happy and will give you a warning, I'm just giving a pre-warning of just collecting the pictures and if you would like to promote your website, he admin would be okay with you posting your website URL in your signature, also I'm just saying his because i was doing the samething and the admin told me not to with a warning or being banned. I wish you good luck with your website!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My Half moon King betta, I think this really shows his fins off really well. He's a wild type so it's not rare, but I adore him anyway XD


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

That Betta is amazing! Copperarabian


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

My new HMPK boy. I don't know exactly what he is! But I caught a good pic of him flaring so thought I'd share:

View attachment 28201


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Or this edited version:

View attachment 28202


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Thought I should include my other bettas also XD








He's a silver dragon with red/orange Half moon king. I can try to get better pics of him if you want me to, since it doesn't show him off very well, it's more of just a "awww" pic


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Hey I'm sorry to say that you shouldn't promote your website/s because the admin would not be very happy and will give you a warning, I'm just giving a pre-warning of just collecting the pictures and if you would like to promote your website, he admin would be okay with you posting your website URL in your signature, also I'm just saying his because i was doing the samething and the admin told me not to with a warning or being banned. I wish you good luck with your website!!


Um, thanks. Next time, please send in a PM, _where it would be far more appropriate.

_I'm not trying to promote my site with this, rather I am trying simply to gather photos of my friends and fellow members of the site's fish. If it would appear that I am trying to promote the site and am not just trying to gather photos, then I would ask that a _moderator or an admin_ themselves please let me know, as I have no intention of doing anything but the aforementioned. The outgoing links to my site are to allow members to check that I have properly credited them. If this is unacceptable, I am more than willing to remove it and distribute the link privately or otherwise.


For the others who have posted, thank you, please post what you want your credit to be either as a visitor message or as a pm.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Um, thanks. Next time, please send in a PM, _where it would be far more appropriate.
> 
> _I'm not trying to promote my site with this, rather I am trying simply to gather photos of my friends and fellow members of the site's fish. If it would appear that I am trying to promote the site and am not just trying to gather photos, then I would ask that a _moderator or an admin_ themselves please let me know, as I have no intention of doing anything but the aforementioned. The outgoing links to my site are to allow members to check that I have properly credited them. If this is unacceptable, I am more than willing to remove it and distribute the link privately or otherwise.
> 
> ...


thanks for understanding. also i would hate to see a member get banned for trying to just gather pics


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks again, guys. I used a few as headers, they look great! :3 <3 Much appreciated.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Sherbert, Orange HM Male


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Love! I hope it fits into a header...Credit to who?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Love! I hope it fits into a header...Credit to who?


Credit to me, I took that shot of him.

You can resize it if needed


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I Mean do you want your real name, link to your deviant art, etc  silly silly!


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

You can use any pics from the thread I just posted with all the pics of my bettas.. Just credit to Briser if you wanna use any.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70085


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

same as Briser here are new pics taken today of my boys, i gaurantee ill have new ones up tomorrow if non of these are good enough  If you do use any just credit it to SamanthaNgawaka

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=70000&page=2


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> I Mean do you want your real name, link to your deviant art, etc  silly silly!


ohhh lol

Sure!

Name: Tena Davis

Web sites: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lilchiwolf/

http://www.youtube.com/user/EveryonesQT?feature=mhum


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Here's a few pics of my (deceased) boy, Helios


















and my little girl, Cassia









If you use any of these pics, my username is fine for credit.


----------



## lexi21 (May 5, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Trying again.
> View attachment 28123


you need great gear for shoot LOL


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

well got new shots for to choose frm..


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

4got dis one


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the progression of columnaris that one of my bettas had. They seem kind of graphic, but informative.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Here is Sashimi, VT Male


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My cell phone camera sucks and so does my new camera. lol


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

This is my favorite one of Sam  He is definitely the most curious of all my bettas. One of Diablo showing off his racing stripe, and Chester showing off his loverley tail


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Sorry to be laggy on my reply. Finals week *sobs* :,(

Please let me know, for all that didnt specify, what you want the credit to go out as, or if just the user name will do.

Keep them comin, I love looking at them!  Im also on the lookout for clear shots that are large (hard to guage this, even big pics dont always end up big on my site DX) to fit into the headers.

Some members, your fish are now in headers 
Please dont be sad if your fish isnt featured in a header. Ill rotate them sometimes to keep new ones up. I also have to pick ones that fit well into the header, as I try to get only one shot or at max to pictures in a single header.

<3 <3 <3 <3

BTW, Only one final left!


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

awesome! goodluck on ur finals! man how i hated finals lol..sorry bwt the big pics lol didnt change the size on my cam lol..

Speedy


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Julep and one of his mighty bubble nests! I just picture him saying, "It's mah bubble nest, ma!" all cheeky like c:​ 
View attachment 28563​ 
Larger, edited version;​ 
View attachment 28562​


----------



## sjwrx (May 10, 2011)

Here's a picture of mine





















If u want the originals without the watermark u can pm Ty


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Is this pic ok? I just think that the pic is really nice and clear. My username would be ok too. Thank you!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You probably have plenty, but you're welcome to any of mine that are here or on FB!


----------

